# Pool Noodles Box



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I need a box for my pool noodles to wrap my worm harnesses can't find one deep enough needs to be 3 1/inches.Found a plano at gander Mountain but only 3 in deep.Or did i buy to large of a noodle? 
Thanks Fred


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

dont know what size noodle you have, but I use this one:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish..._l=SBC;cat104793480;cat104777280;cat104620680


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a soft cooler...they make them in all diff. sizes and depths and they are nice and light....you can also pick them up pretty cheap at Big Lots or any $$ Store....Good luck.

Cut your noodles down to size!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Rubbermaid containers work well...i have ones i can get 6 noodles in cut to size...

I like the soft cooler idea Paul...May have to get me one of them...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Redear said:


> I need a box for my pool noodles to wrap my worm harnesses can't find one deep enough needs to be 3 1/inches.Found a plano at gander Mountain but only 3 in deep.Or did i buy to large of a noodle?
> Thanks Fred


Fred,
i bought a #1 Plano plastic box at Gander and found a noodle at Walmart which was skinny enough to put in that box. I get 3 of these in the Plano box with lots of harnesses on them.
Ron


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the soft cooler idea!

I use the baitwell on my boat to store them. When it's time to pull meat, I'm done jigging with minnows, so I just wash it out, plug the drain, then put all my noodles in there.


----------

